# Sian Williams-naked



## seamusog

Under that red dress on breakfast tv this morning. Or is it just me? Surely to God I was not imagining it.
seamus.


----------



## 100127

You wish, come to that so do I. Ah well, can only dream.


----------



## Penquin

As John McEnroe commented "You cannot be serious"

so I have moved this to Jokes and Trivia.......

Dave


----------



## seamusog

Penquin said:


> As John McEnroe commented "You cannot be serious"
> 
> so I have moved this to Jokes and Trivia.......
> 
> Dave


I wasn't joking Dave, I'm deadly serious mate :lol: 
See if she would just let me perch on her for a moment or two, I swear to god, I'd need to be hosed off her :lol: 
seamus, getting all steamed up here.


----------



## 747

DAMN !!! :evil: 

I usually ogle, er I mean watch Sian but missed out this morning.

That is my day/week ruined now.   

Has anyone taped her?  

There is good money to be made here. :wink:


----------



## motormouth

Seamus, I think the grog was taking it's toll this morning. I looked very very carefully but couldn't see any evidence of nakedness under that red dress and I was devastated.
She and Carol always get me off to a nice start to any day. :lol: 

Nice to see you've found your backside again 747


----------



## Techno100

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...n-williams-quits-to-escape-move-to-salford.do


----------



## seamusog

motormouth said:


> Seamus, I think the grog was taking it's toll this morning. I looked very very carefully but couldn't see any evidence of nakedness under that red dress and I was devastated.
> She and Carol always get me off to a nice start to any day. :lol:
> 
> Nice to see you've found your backside again 747


You got to use your imagination mate, I've ripped that dress off her four or five times this morning and I can assure you she was naked :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## bognormike

aren't most people naked under their cothes?


----------



## Glandwr

bognormike said:


> aren't most people naked under their cothes?


That's an intriguing theory Mike. I'll not get it out of my head now  

Dick


----------



## Techno100

bognormike said:


> aren't most people naked under their cothes?


yes but with many you would not stretch your imagination :lol:


----------



## seamusog

bognormike said:


> aren't most people naked under their cothes?


Aye, thats true, but I said she was naked under her red dress, and she was, oh indeed she was.  
seamus.


----------



## Penquin

seamusog said:


> ....... but I said she was naked under her red dress, and she was, oh indeed she was.
> seamus.


Seamus - it's time you went and had a cold shower - or go outside and stand out in the open for a couple of minutes......... :lol:

You're getting much to worked up about something which is outside your circle of comfort - so go outside and see if you can sort it out!!! :lol:

I was tempted to remind you that HRH is also attired similarly under her Royal robes.............

but thought better of it as I do not want to wind you up....... :lol:

Dave :lol: :roll:


----------

